# The beauty of fire...



## Firemajic (Dec 16, 2020)

Each of these Boro glass leaves are 4 to 6 inches in length, fumed with pure silver ... each one takes about 25 minutes to make... torch temp is around 1600 degrees, they are annealed in a 1150 degree kiln for 5 hours...

after they cool enough for me to touch, they are inspected, then matched with 3 more leaves, strung on thin waxed hemp cord, and strung through small holes drilled through real wood disks... Sun chasers ...not sun catchers....


----------



## PiP (Dec 16, 2020)

Juls, you certainly create magic with fire! These are truly beautiful.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 16, 2020)

Pip conveyed in an expression exactly what I thought of. Your username is very appropriate to describe what the fire did to the art.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 16, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 17, 2020)

awww... thanks every one! I appreciate your fabulous comments  Thanks to all who "liked" these pics... you guys are the first to see my new designs, so I feel more confident about putting them in my show!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow Fire, these glass pieces are stunning! They are in collaboration with light creating their own harmony. You are a talented multi-faceted artist in the truest sense. I love all your genres!


----------



## Monaque (Dec 20, 2020)

Great work on these, really stand out.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 20, 2020)

You are appropriately entitled - Beauty born of fire...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Dec 24, 2020)

Immaculate. They are the closest thing to angelic I've seen in ages. It's like they are intangible and tangible at the same time; beauty that seems to shine in multiple dimensions, and the subtle flashes of colour are *chef's kiss*. They're not just pretty shapes, either, some of them look like they are twisting themselves into balletic poses. Such a sense of 'life' to them that describes motion but frozen in time. If I didn't know they were leaves, I'd swear they were heavenly creatures!

It's so clear to me these are your fire babies. It must be wonderful to conjure with flame and glass. Proper mix of magic, art, and science. So pleased to see more of your talent on show, thanks for sharing ^.^


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 27, 2020)

Bloggsworth said:


> You are appropriately entitled - Beauty born of fire...





Bruno Spatola said:


> Immaculate. They are the closest thing to angelic I've seen in ages. It's like they are intangible and tangible at the same time; beauty that seems to shine in multiple dimensions, and the subtle flashes of colour are *chef's kiss*. They're not just pretty shapes, either, some of them look like they are twisting themselves into balletic poses. Such a sense of 'life' to them that describes motion but frozen in time. If I didn't know they were leaves, I'd swear they were heavenly creatures!
> 
> It's so clear to me these are your fire babies. It must be wonderful to conjure with flame and glass. Proper mix of magic, art, and science. So pleased to see more of your talent on show, thanks for sharing ^.^




:tickled_pink::love_heart:  Thank you  When we are tested, tried, and survive the flame... emerge on the other side, changed.... only THEN can our beauty be revealed, and beauty has a name... it is courage....


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2021)

*More Majic!!*


----------



## PiP (Feb 6, 2021)

They are magical indeed, Fire. I love the way they catch the light.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 6, 2021)

Just wow! Beautiful seems inadequate, here...


----------



## Foxee (Feb 6, 2021)

So beautiful! Your love for your craft is evident.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2021)

Awww, thanks you guys! I have not been feeling the flame for awhile... but today is a good day...

Yes, Foxee, I am passionate about glass blowing, it is a very disciplined art, and it takes total concentration.... the torch is a demanding, hot bitch and she will burn me if she does not have my undivided attention  my flame is at least 1500 to 2000 degrees ....


----------

